# Introducing a new ferret



## mofuro (Jul 25, 2013)

I need help! I got my first ferret over a year ago and he has been a joy to have. But lately I haven't had as much time as normal to play with him so I decided to try out getting a new ferret. Furo, my current ferret and a year old male, has not been getting along with the new one which is a 3 month old female. I have been following the books and made sure to introduce them slowing, starting them in different cages and I bathed them together to help them bond, but when I let them go in a room together Furo attacks her and bites her neck and shakes his head violently, and she becomes terrified screaming and pooping she is so scared. I have no idea where to go from here! I am really afraid that he is going to hurt her, and now he is acting a bit depressed and just mopes around. I really want them to get along because it would be a lot of fun for both me and him, but if I need to find her a new home I can. Any advice is welcome!


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Firstly is your older ferret neutered? if not then this is why he is acting in such a manner, he will be in season and trying to mate her, he wont care she is a baby. If he is neutered then you may have a ferret who is a loner, the best thing you can do is keep them in separate cages while they become used to eachother, if the boy isn't neutered I suggest you get that done asap.


----------



## Silver Jill (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi mofuro and welcome. I agree with DKDREAM here, and if you haven't already had Furo castrated then you need to do so, because an entire hob could kill another Ferret as the instinct to mate with your 3 month old jill will be very strong. Furo will be depressed if he has been in with your young jill, and then you have separated them. If you don't have him neutered then he will have to live alone as an entire hob, and if you keep your jill then she needs a jill jab to take her out of season when she comes into season, or she needs to be spayed when she is old enough.


----------



## mofuro (Jul 25, 2013)

Thank you for your replies! Both Furo and Stella have been fixed at a young age. They are currently living in separate cages next to each other. Is that the best course, to let them get aquatinted through bars so he can't hurt her? And how do I know if he accepts her? Also how likely is it that they will never get along? I appreciate any advice I can get. Stella is a sweetheart and I would love to keep her, but also Furo's happiness is very important to me as well.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

are you in america by any chance? sounds like Furo may wish to be a loner having spent a year alone, you could keep trying short meetings, (give them new things to explore, and swap bedding every other day, so they both get each others scent on them.


----------



## mofuro (Jul 25, 2013)

Ya I am in America. There aren't very many ferret forums here. Ya I was worried that he might prefer being alone. I guess I was just hoping for a better understanding as to why he is so violent towards her, he gets along with all of my other pets so well.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

a lot are farm ferrets and taken away from mums far too young so they don't understand how to behave like a ferret should if it was left with mum till 8-10 weeks and as Furo has been alone for a year, he may not understand/want another ferret friend. All i can suggest is keep trying and take it day by day, Maybe wait till stella is a bit older so she would be faster more able to fight him off.


----------



## Silver Jill (Mar 22, 2011)

Again I am in full agreement on what DKDREAM has said here, and also I would add that it would be best if you supervize Furo and Stella when they play out together, so that you can separate them if he gets rough with her. Give them plenty of space outside in which to play out in, and provide them with toys such as those used for cats, balls etc., and they also like playing jumping in and out of cardboard boxes. My Ferrets love playing in water, and I put their toys in big bowls of water, and they also love to swim in a childs pool outside. It can take a while for animals to bond with each other, and especially as Furo has been living on his own for a year. If you are patient, then I am sure that you will be able to keep Stella.


----------

